# stori hatched



## zulu (Nov 26, 2005)

Gday,i looked in through the incubator glass this morning and one of the four stori eggs from september five was out and about he is a nice looking baby,a second one has its head out now.The hatching time is therefore eighty two days at thirty one celsius,you may like to know that afro,finding acurate imfo is hopeless in google searchs and even the scientific imformation is mickey mouse.Pike 1 is my source of imformation hes bred them before so he knows first hand.Photos are the first hatchy,the second bloke with his head out,and the view through the incubator.


----------



## Jason (Nov 26, 2005)

well done collin, that is great news,congrats cant wait to see the rest of the little buggers out of their eggs  , they look cute, how big is it? how much they goin for?


----------



## reptililian (Nov 26, 2005)

Congratulations! You must be thrilled. And what cuties. I've got a little clutch of "accidentals" in the incubator at the moment (Isosceles the jungle carpet - who was a temporary flatmate with Patience the coastal carpet - turned out to be a boy after all!). I'm only new to pythons and actually terrified at the thought of having babies. Tips and advice will be gladly accepted. Please!


----------



## reptililian (Nov 26, 2005)

Congratulations! You must be thrilled. And what cuties. I've got a little clutch of "accidentals" in the incubator at the moment (Isosceles the jungle carpet - who was a temporary flatmate with Patience the coastal carpet - turned out to be a boy after all!). I'm only new to pythons and actually terrified at the thought of having babies. Tips and advice will be gladly accepted. Please!


----------



## zulu (Nov 26, 2005)

*re stori*

Hi jason,i measured the one thats out for you its five and a half cm Snout to Vent and it wont let me measure the tail,i dont know what there worth in $ jason unfortunately in NSW they are on class two license,rare or hard to keep LOL.Heres the photo taken through the glass door of the incubator.


----------



## zulu (Nov 26, 2005)

*re stori*

Thanks reptililian,your doing alright by the sounds of it,not rocket science breeding reptiles,the most important thing is a good incubator,ime not a breeder as such dude,there is some good python breeders as members but some bigger ones dont like to associate with us plebs but they want us to by there youngns LOL.


----------



## Jason (Nov 26, 2005)

i love herps at that hatchy size they are so cute, so they owuld be aprox 10cm TL, thats cute, how many more do you have in the incubator? its good to see your incubator worked well! i didnt realize they are class two. whats their common name?


----------



## Jason (Nov 26, 2005)

> whats their common name?


stupid question dont worry..lol. did you use heat cord in the incubator with a probe thermostat?


----------



## zulu (Nov 26, 2005)

*re stori*

The latin name is Varanus Storri jason and this type is the Qld type and there is Varanus storri ocreatus in parts of WA and NT,they are the type danny (Geckodan) has jason.Stuffed if i know why they are on class two they are neither rare nor hard to keep as you can see,ime told that they can be aggro if the sexs are wrong,thats all i can think of,the tail looks longer than body jason.


----------



## Jason (Nov 26, 2005)

yer but you hear that about heaps of class 2 animals, that they are easy to care for and require no real extra needs, which i find anoying cause it means there are species i cant yet keep, although it isnt much longer till i get my class 2. anyway im looking forward to seeing the rest of the pics as they hatch.


----------



## zulu (Nov 26, 2005)

*re stori*

Jason there is no heat chord,there is heat from two thirty watt under tank sticky type heat pads and a computer fan which is constantly running that is positioned on a grate in the corner that inturn is elevated a couple of inches above heat pads.If you use one heat pad its not enough in cool months and two fits perfect on floor and provides MILD warmth,better than heat and light bulbs,very reliable and they just stick down on the bottom.The class two species list penalises people that breed those supposedly rare or difficuylt to maintain species,look at womas,easy to keep and breed well etc.In the end its womas that need to be bred and any obstacles should be removed and so what if people make money out of breeding them,we are a capitalist society last time i checked


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks for that info Col, but unfortunately my GRAVID female Storrs has escaped   My own bloody stupid fault too!!!


----------



## Jason (Nov 27, 2005)

> unfortunately my GRAVID female Storrs has escaped My own bloody stupid fault too!!!


 bummer, when was she due to drop?


----------



## zulu (Nov 27, 2005)

*re stori*

Sorry to hear that she escaped afro,was it in a garage or something,you would recapture her in the house wouldnt you?That wouldve been very disappointing mate


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 27, 2005)

Yeah, snakes are in the house but lizzies are all out in the shed. The pair escaped but the male dropped into a bucket and couldn't get out. So I got him back but not so the female


----------



## Shimarah (Nov 27, 2005)

Congrats old zulu fella!!


----------



## zulu (Nov 27, 2005)

*re stori*

Thanks shimarah,i worked out i onley have to breed between seventy and one hundred to buy a GTP,but ony these four fellas if i paint them green and sell them as emerald monitors LOL.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey Zulu 
Well done mate ,
nice pics ,
to africancichlidau, 
hope you find her soon ,
Roger


----------



## Pike01 (Nov 28, 2005)

cool, good work Colin, its hard to believe there is a whole lizard in there when that big head comes out eh.


----------



## Possum (Nov 28, 2005)

They are cute, and yes it is hard to believe such a big greature comes out of such a small egg. I have had (as in my Geckos) two Gecko eggs but I am obviously doing something wrong because they keep going wrinkly, I just can't seem to get the vermiculite mix right.
You are doing a great job, congrats! :lol:


----------



## danw (Nov 28, 2005)

congrats! they are so cute.


----------



## serpenttongue (Nov 28, 2005)

Good stuff zulu. Your egg containers seem quite clear, did they ever fog up from humidity or did you have a relatively dry vermiculite mix? Do you find that having egg containers with a lot of height like the ones in the pic causes any probs with humidity etc? And one last question, what thermostat are you using for your incubator?


----------



## zulu (Nov 28, 2005)

*re stori hatched*



serpenttongue said:


> Good stuff zulu. Your egg containers seem quite clear, did they ever fog up from humidity or did you have a relatively dry vermiculite mix? Do you find that having egg containers with a lot of height like the ones in the pic causes any probs with humidity etc? And one last question, what thermostat are you using for your incubator?


 The type of themostat i use is a habistat one ive got and it is hanging down between the two containers,the containers are sealed and i open them briefly about every two weeks and about once a week nearing the end weeks of incubation to freshen the air supply.I try to go on the side of dryness and if i want to add water i do so on the outer perimeters of vermiculite sparingly (just a few drops) with an eye dropper.Sometimes if there is too much humidity ile wipe it off with tissues when airing the eggs.I like the big containers serpentongue but guys like shanesaussiepythons that have heaps of eggs and big woma and bhp eggs use small looking containers so i dont know,i get a lot of advice about incubation off of longtom.One clutch was in vermiculite and the other one with the six is in brickys sand mixed with some potting mix and thats what the female lays them in,its all trial and error stuff basically, Cheers colin.


----------



## indicus (Nov 29, 2005)

Hey, well done Colin!!!
Instant colony you have now....
Get ready to have alot of fun,
watching the juv's hunt down crickets;
quite amusing :lol: :wink:


----------



## Jason (Nov 29, 2005)

hay colin how did all the others go have they all hatched well and healthy? i would love to see some pictures of them all soaking up some rays.


----------

